# Primal Raw Food Recall



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just received this e-mail from the Primal Co.


Having trouble viewing this email? Click here


Primal Pet Foods News
A Message From the Owner 
March 13, 2015 



To All of our Primal Pet Foods Consumers and Their Companion Pets:

I am writing this notification to inform you that Primal has voluntarily issued a recall on a single lot of our Raw Frozen Feline Turkey Formula 3 lb. size effective March 13, 2015.

Primal Pet Foods was founded in 2001 with the goal of improving the health and happiness of all pets and we have achieved our goal over the past 14 years with many satisfied pets and pet parents nationwide. The quality and safety of our products is paramount to our mission and I personally work vigorously at assuring these standards are met with every batch of food produced by our company. 

As a longtime pet lover and current parent of my canine Brasko, I understand the compassion and concerns of all pet parents. The recall of any product can bring about uncertainties and questions and I would like you to know that the Primal team is here to answer all of the concerns that you may have. The information provided below outlines the details of the voluntarily recall that I have referenced above.

We sincerely appreciate all of your support over the years and look forward to providing you and your companions with the same nutritious foods for years to come.

Voluntary Recall Details
Primal Pet Foods has initiated a voluntary recall of their Feline Raw Frozen Turkey Formula with a "Best By" date code of 060815 B22 because this product may contain low levels of Thiamine (Vitamin B1). The only product affected is limited to Feline Raw Frozen Turkey Formula with a "Best By" date code of 060815 B22. No other Primal Pet Foods products are affected.
The affected product is limited to the Primal Pet Foods Feline Raw Frozen Turkey Formula packaged in the following forms:
3 lb turkey nuggets (UPC# 8 50334-00414 0) with a "Best By" date code of 060815 B22
The "Best By" date code is located on the back of the package near the Primal logo. The affected product was distributed through retail stores sales in the United States.
We initiated this recall in response to one consumer complaint. No other Primal Pet Foods products are affected by this issue.
If you have purchased a bag of Primal Pet Foods Feline Raw Frozen Turkey Formula (nuggets) with the "Best By" date code of 060815 B22, we ask that you take one of the following steps.
If you are a consumer and have purchased the affected product, please contact Primal Pet Foods directly at 866-566-4652 Monday-Friday 8:30AM-4:00PM PST and we can assist in getting you a full refund or replacement from your local retailer that it was originally purchased from. You'll be instructed to bring the unopened package to your local retailer for a full refund or replacement.
If your package has been opened, please dispose of the raw food in a safe manner by securing it in a covered trash receptacle. Then, contact Primal Pet Foods directly at 866-566-4652 Monday-Friday 8:30AM-4:00PM and we can assist in getting you a full refund or replacement from your local retailer that it was originally purchased from. You'll be instructed to bring your receipt (or the empty package in a sealed bag) to your local retailer for a full refund or replacement.
We truly appreciate your cooperation, and we apologize for any inconvenience that this matter may have caused for you. If you'd like to speak with one of our representatives regarding this issue, you can call our customer service line at 866-566-4652 Monday-Friday 8:30AM-4:00PM.

Our Commitment to Quality
We want to reassure you that Primal Pet Foods is committed to the health and safety of your pets. Our quality control and quality assurance programs include but are not limited to: Good Manufacturing Practices (GMP's), Sanitation Standard Operating Procedures (SSOP's), a Hazard Analysis & Critical Control Points (HACCP) program, regular lot segregation, and other industry best practices. Our manufacturing facility also adheres to these specific quality measures:
Our ingredients are sourced from USDA inspected facilities, and/or facilities regulated by the FDA
We adhere to state and federal regulations regarding product safety
Our manufacturing facilities are USDA and California State Department of Agriculture inspected.
All Primal Formulas are tested thought third-party lab analysis to verify nutritional adequacy as outlined by AAFCO for all life stages.
Primal receives certificates of authenticity from all raw material suppliers to guarantee nutritional value.
As always, Primal Pet Foods is fully committed to maintaining the highest quality standards in the pet food industry. Thank you for your continued trust in Primal Pet Foods.

Best Regards, 



Matt Koss
Owner, Primal Pet Foods

FAQs about the voluntary recall

Please visit our website for a list of frequently asked questions regarding the voluntary product recall. primalpetfoods.com

Customers with additional questions can call our dedicated Customer Service line at 866-566-4652 Monday-Friday 8:30AM-4:00PM PST. 

Please do not reply to this email. If you need to contact us via email, you can do so through our website: Customer Service.






This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected] | 
Update Profile/Email Address | Rapid removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That gave me fright, until I read it, and then it inspired me with greater confidence in the Primal company. They recalled because of low levels of Thiamin....not because of some life threatening toxin. That is admirable, especially considering that some companies will not admit when their food is killing pets.


----------

